# KING DONKEY KONG ;D



## FrEEz902 (May 1, 2008)

Edited with PS:


----------



## noONE (May 1, 2008)

Haha, quite cool..
add/fix some small extra details and it would've been totally epic, still good


----------



## B-Blue (May 1, 2008)

OMG! I'd totally watch that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love the hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good job, man


----------



## FrEEz902 (May 2, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> OMG! I'd totally watch that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks! Had to do that little bit with the hair :3. it IS a bit off however, but i'm a n00b photoshopper, so this is the best of my ability (i.e. w/o looking at guides etc.)

Edit: Yeah i know the edit of peach looks terrible, but if someone has a better peach-dress which can be easily edited (i.e not like the brawl pose where her hands are on her stomach, or however you wanna call it, covering part of the dress), then post it and i can re-edit it.


----------



## Gaisuto (May 2, 2008)

That is really, really cool.
Except it's not Peach that he has, it's some girl named Pauline.


----------



## bluebright (May 2, 2008)

I love it! How big is diddy kong then?


----------



## B-Blue (May 3, 2008)

FrEEz902 said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about this:




You can make her sit on a rock next to DK


----------



## FrEEz902 (May 4, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> FrEEz902 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but i wanted it to look 'realistic', so that 'Ann' (or whatever her name is) IS peach, and not use a cartoon version of her.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 26, 2008)

rofl i love it !


----------



## VBKirby (Jun 3, 2008)

Poor Donkey Kong XD


----------

